# [SOLVED] Bootloop on Prime "Eee Pad" Screen Already have NVFLASH enabled



## andrewjt19

So as the title suggest, I am in a boot loop. I was running TWRP project 2.2.1.4 (I think or something like that) and downloaded the latest blob from TWRP's website (openrecovery-twrp-2.2.2.1-tf201-JB.blob) and booted into fastboot mode and flashed it through terminal. It said everything was good and I rebooted no problem. I hit the menu to reboot into Recovery (from the Power button menu) and it threw me into a bootloop at the startup screen. I can't get into recovery, but I think I'm able to get into APX mode. I have gone through the entire procedure of nvflash and have everything backed up numerous times... Any ideas on how I can get my Prime back up and running? I currently have Androwook JB edition installed and was about to install the latest deodexed stock ROM listed in the Development section.. Please help.


----------



## andrewjt19

From looking around forums, it would appear that I probably made this mistake by flashing a JB recovery made for a JB bootloader, but still was on an ICS bootloader? I was unaware that there was a different bootloader particular to JB that was supposed to be flashed on the Prime.. I don't even know where it would be available? Right now, the only thing I think I need is the command to use nvflash to restore the backup files I made when initially running nvflash per Androidroot.

EDIT: I have been going by this guide over here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32556833#post32556833
So I got my tablet booting up again, but I have no way to get into Recovery or fastboot. I used the recovery.bct file I made when I first backed up my tablet using nvflash and such and it worked. However, here's what I am wondering, since I was on an ICS ROM when I did (the first time I went through the nvflash/wheelie process to make it unbrickable) and now I am on a JB ROM. I am pretty sure that what I did was flashed the wrong twrp (the one for ICS and/or Asus bootloader, not the AndroidRoot bootloader) image which caused my boot loop initially. So I think from here the only way I can get back to square one again, is flash the ICS or JB (not sure which one) stock ROM's. However, I don't know how to pull the individual "blob" files out of the zip...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19

I can only boot back up by using nvflash command. I no longer see anything after the vibration (no Androidroot thing at the top left or Eee Pad screen)


----------



## tedr108

Hope you were able to get thru this. I did the same exact thing today ... flashing jb-twrp, instead of ics-twrp. There is actually a very simple way that you could have flashed the proper twrp.img with nvflash, but it seems that you are past that now. I think that you should be able to do a full restore from Craig Gomez' thread, as long as you can still get into APX mode.


----------



## andrewjt19

Yes, I was able to completely return to stock.. Thanks Craig

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ykawai19

tedr108 said:


> Hope you were able to get thru this. I did the same exact thing today ... flashing jb-twrp, instead of ics-twrp. There is actually a very simple way that you could have flashed the proper twrp.img with nvflash, but it seems that you are past that now. I think that you should be able to do a full restore from Craig Gomez' thread, as long as you can still get into APX mode.


Once you flashed the incorrect recovery (JB instead of ICS), there is a way to easily flash the ICS recovery to remedy the situation via NVflash? Is that what you meant? If so, please let me know how i do this! I'd much rather try to flash the right recovery rather than starting from scratch using a unblobed rom.


----------

